# Relaxation in CHRIS KNOTT age and experience criteria



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

There's really good news for many of the members we've previously had to turn down - we've kept on the case with insurers and have been able to negotiate a relaxation of the age & experience criteria for the club scheme.

These are the changes from the old requirements where we had them on certain models:

*OLD RULES* - 25+ with 12 months' experience of the car or one of similar performance.
*NEW RULES* - 25+ with *6* months' experience.

*OLD RULES* - 25+ with 24 months' experience or 30+ if only 12 months' experience.
*NEW RULES* - *25+* with *12* months' experience.

*OLD RULES* - 30+ with 12 months' experience.
*NEW RULES* - *28+* with 12 months' experience.

There's still some way to go but it's good that we at least have these concessions.

Remember to include us in the mix when looking around for quotes. We're still signing up 40% of quotes offered - there won't be many in the industry that can say that.

To find out how much you could save with Chris Knott please call FREE on *0800 917 2274* (or 01424 200477 - cheaper for mobiles) and *quote this forum's unique code*.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

While posting this I suggest you post a list of all postcodes you wont cover no matter of age and experience???


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Danny1 said:


> While posting this I suggest you post a list of all postcodes you wont cover no matter of age and experience???


We quote more postcodes now than we did. Previously we couldn't quote any M, L, OL, SK1-12 or Northern Ireland.

Now we can quote many of those codes (still no NI) but it goes down to the sector so M26 3** for example may be OK but M26 4*** may not - the list is too long to compile. The best thing is to give us a call and give us the postcode first so we don't waste any of your time if you're in one of the 'decline' areas.

Sorry I can't be any more helpful than that.


----------

